# Sage Oracle inconsistent milk texture.



## jonathan.read2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm getting really inconsistent foam with my sage Oracle. There seems to be absolutely no difference between foam when the dial is set anywhere between half way and cappuccino, anything below halfway towards latte there is no texture at all. Sometimes it will foam way too much and then the next time I use it on exactly the same setting I'll get no foam at all. I've checked the nozzle and can see through the holes, no blockage. Tried the new one inside the spares packet and makes no difference.

Please can someone advise?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would ask sage directly


----------

